

How To Customize The Tab Bar Using iOS 5 Appearance API - iosdevguy
http://ios-blog.com/tutorials/how-to-customize-the-tab-bar-using-ios-5-appearance-api/

======
nextstep
This is two years old and mostly outdated for apps targeting iOS 7.

